
LISP is the future of networking - setra
http://lisp.cisco.com/
======
niftich
This is about some routing protocol acronymed to LISP: Locator/ID Separation
Protocol.

"LISP creates two namespaces and uses two IP addresses: Endpoint Identifiers
(EIDs), which are assigned to end-hosts, and Routing Locators (RLOCs), which
are assigned to devices (primarily routers) that make up the global routing
system."

No relation to the programming language or the speech pattern.

------
unimpressive
Not that kind of Lisp.

